# Voy a plegar a las tres.



## josue_ernesto

¡Buenos días a todos!

Mi pregunta es del verbo plegar. Cuando viví en España, solía escucharlo en oraciones como "Voy a plegar a las tres." Nunca preguntaba qé quería decir exactamente, porque adiviné que era como terminar de trabajar.  ¿Tengo razón?  También, ¿es algo muy coloquial, o se entiende en cualquier país?  ¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Iararo

Diccionario de Aragonés Castellán
plegar
colectar, finalizar, recaudar, recolectar 

Espero te sirva.


----------



## Maria1986

Significa irse .
"Voy a plegar a las 3." = "A las 3 me voy". Por ejemplo.


----------



## MARLONA3763

Plegar es el verbo equivalente a "To fold".
La frase que citas es muy típica en España, y efectivamente se utiliza familiarmente para decir "termino de trabajar" o "me marcho de trabajar". Sería curioso averiguar la procedencia exacta de la frase. Yo deduzco que vendrá de "cerrar los libros", cuando no había ordenadores. No creo que se utilice fuera de España, ¿me equivoco?
¡¡Saludos!! )


----------



## josue_ernesto

¡Gracias!  pero mi otra pregunta sigue..., ¿es común oírlo en otros países?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

No sé en el resto de Latinoamérica, pero al menos en Venezuela, no se usa. 

Tal vez digamos algo como "a las 3 me piro", o "me largo a las 3", o "a las 3 pongo pies en polvorosa", o qué sé yo. Pero, escríbelo, que en mi tierra no se utiliza "plegar".


----------



## josue_ernesto

Gracias.  Tengo la impresión de que no se utiliza fuera de España, porque cuando hablo con los latinos aquí, no me entienden.


----------



## ulalum

Hola, yo soy de Madrid, normalmente en Madrid no se utiliza esta expresión, al menos yo no he conocido nunca a nadie, ni ninguna situación en la que alguien haya dicho esa frase. Saludos.


----------



## Maria1986

Pues yo también soy de Madrid, y la he escuchado bastante, aunque estoy casi segura de que fuera de España no se utiliza...

Trabajo con gente de America del Sur y ellos nunca habían escuchado la expresión antes.

Un saludo


----------



## Kskbbellina

No, la verdad en Argentina tampoco, un término (lunfardo) paralelo podría ser, me rajo, es decir rajar= irse (corriendo o rápido generalmente). Pirar puede ser usado en este sentido también, pero es más utilizado con la locura, piró (se volvió loco/ se fue) dependiendo del contexto... : )


----------



## MARLONA3763

Hola, ulalum, pues tengo un compañero de León y otro de Madrid, que me acaban de comentar que sí conocen la expresión, y que es muy "castellana", sin embargo a otro,  paisano de Vigo, no le suena para nada. A los que habéis contestado gracias por satisfacer mi curiosidad.
¡¡Saluditos y achuchones!!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Lo voy a liar un poco más. Por lo que yo sé es una expresión del catalán, que puede que se haya extendido al resto de la península. Yo la digo de vez en cuando, pero no me suena que esté muy extendida por Madrid.

Saludos 

Ant


----------



## josue_ernesto

Pasé mi tiempo en España en todo Cataluña, Valencia, Alicante, y Elche. Plegar se utiliza en todas estas partes, de lo que me acuerdo.  Me imagino que es algo que proviene del catalán.

Pues, ¡gracias a todos!


----------



## Argónida

Yo no creo que esté tan extendida en España. De hecho, donde yo vivo no se usa, aunque podríamos deducir su significado.

Una expresión que significa lo mismo y que aquí se usa mucho, sobre todo en trabajos de tipo manual como la construcción es *dar de mano*.


----------



## speaking in silver

A mi me suena a catalán a tope, eso de "plego a las diez", de hecho, plego no es ningún verbo español que yo conozca, en todo caso sería "pliego a las diez", frase que no creo que tenga mucho sentido. Si alguien me dice que plega a tal hora, pensaré que es catalán, sin lugar a dudas.


----------



## Moritzchen

No, silver. El verbo es "plegar", es irregular, la primera persona del presente sería "yo pliego", es español. En todo caso te dirían que "pliegan a tal hora".


----------



## romarsan

Creo que la razón de que se diga "plego y me voy" es la que dice Antpax unos mensajes más arriba, es una mala traducción del catalán. Por aquí también lo decimos "plego y me voy".
No me había parado a pensar de donde venía...
Gracias, Antpax.


----------



## Evitacab

Hola a todos, 
No estoy segura de que la expresión "plegar" por "acabar en el trabajo" esté extendida en toda España. Lo que sí puedo decir es que es la expresión que se utiliza en catalán para, efectivamente y como decís, referirse a la hora que acabas de trabajar.
Josue, es posible que tu estancia en España fuera en Cataluña o alguna zona catalano hablante, donde todo el mundo utiliza esa expresión, incluso en castellano, porque se dice igual.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por Cartagena (España) es normal usarla tanto como "dar de mano". Pero donde vivo ahora no la he escuchado.

Saludos


----------



## El Gatucu

La única vez que escuché esta expresión fue en Cataluña. En Asturias, jamás.


----------



## stagbeetle

En cuanto al uso de esa expresión en Latinoamérica, nunca la he oído y conozco gente de muchos países. Saludos.


----------



## Birchinia

En Zaragoza sí se usa para decir que se ha terminado de hacer algo y "dar de mano" también es común.


----------



## Birchinia

En definitiva, plegar es del latín y supongo que todas las lenguas romances compartirán similitudes.
Mirad en otra lengua romance, el aragonés "plegar" significa llegar (plegar o fin = llegar al final).

Una explicación plausible de este significado y que quizá esté enlazado  puede ser la siguiente copio y pego: dehttp://capsuladelengua.wordpress.com/

(...)plicare  en latín  significa_ plegar, doblar, trenzar... _de ahí que cuando alguna situación o idea era muy confusa, se le visualizaba como  *complicada *_(cum-plicare)_,  es decir, muy trenzada o llena de pliegues. Ahora que, si este enredo  se hacía en equipo, a quienes participaban los llamaban “*cómplices”* (_los que pliegan juntos_).
 (...)Cuando plegamos un papel o una tela, las dos partes hacen contacto. De ahí que una *aplicación* sea algo que se pega a una superficie; y *aplicarse*, es pegarse con entusiasmo a una tarea. Una curiosidad, es que de esta idea de _´hacer contacto´,_ el verbo *plicare* tomó el sentido de _´terminar un recorrido_´, ´_hacer contacto con un objetivo_´ y  después de varios cambios fonéticos, *plicare* se convirtió en nuestro verbo “*llegar*”. El concepto de _´contacto_´ se aprecia mejor cuando decimos que dos personas son muy *´allegadas.´

 Opino que  en las zonas donde  no llegó a cambiarse por llegar y se quedó con la forma más antigua y similar al latín "plegar"  este  mantuvo el significado de llegar al final o cumplir objetivos y por tanto " ya he plegado", "un rato más y plego". Es decir:  " termino mi jornada  o la tarea que me he impuesto".
*


----------



## jasminasul

Creo que ha quedado claro para los que no conocíamos la expresión que significa "terminar de trabajar", y que es catalán no español (todavía). El verbo *plegar* (yo pliego) es transitivo:

*plegar**.*
(Del lat. _plicāre_).

*1. *tr. Hacer pliegues en una cosa. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *tr. Doblar e igualar con la debida proporción los pliegos de que se compone un libro que se ha de encuadernar.
*3. *tr. En el arte de la seda, revolver la urdimbre en el plegador para ponerla en el telar.
*4. *prnl. Doblarse, ceder, someterse.


----------



## Ghaby

Hola, yo vivo en Barcelona y nací en Argentina. Esta expresión no se utiliza en Latinoamérica y efectivamente viene del catalán "plegar" que significa doblar algo, ropa o papel. Se utiliza también para "plegar la feina", que es como doblar la ropa para volver a ponérmela mañana, lo mismo: plegar el trabajo para retomarlo mañana otra vez. 
Ahora bien: yo pregunto, ¿habrá algún equivalente de esta expresión en inglés? entré al wordreference precisamente por esto. Gracias.


----------



## josepfdc

Hola Plegar segun tu pregunta significa "salir del trabajo" y lo has escuchado en cataluña o alguna comunidad o lugar de españa donde se habla catalan ( cataluña, valencia, islas baleares) o andorra.
La gente que habla en catalan, lo suele utilizar tambien o mezclar este verbo cuando habla castellano, aunque no es tecnicamente correcto.
ejemplo. Plego del trabajo a las 3 pm. todo los dias
             I finish work at 3 pm every day
Una vez aclarado este significado. Tengo que decir que el verbo Plegar en catalan tiene 2 significados.
1. Acabar un trabajo.
2. Doblegar


----------



## Feaypobre

Como bien ha dicho Josepfdc, el verbo plegar se usa como salir del trabajo en zonas donde se habla catalán, en el resto de España no se usa con este significado, por lo que dudo muchísimo que se use en otros países, además hay que resaltar que en estas zonas de habla catalana este verbo y muchos otros los conjugan mal. 
Josepfdc al poner el ejemplo lo ha conjugado erróneamente ya que el verbo PLEGAR se conjuga en primera persona como YO PLIEGO y no "yo plego" al igual que el verbo CERRAR se conjuga YO CIERRO y no "yo cerro", esto ocurre también con la segunda y tercera persona del singular del presente indicativo. (Tu pliegas, el pliega). 
Pongo como ejemplo el verbo cerrar ya que este podría usarse como sinónimo de plegar, como por ejemplo plegar un libro es cerrar un libro, y es por esto que se comenzó a usar en estas zonas para salir del trabajo, sobretodo por las personas que tenían su propio negocio por lo que cerraban la persiana del local o el negocio para ir a casa, es decir, plegaban o cerraban el bar, la tienda etc.. este uso se extendió al resto de empleos y ahora lo usan así en distintos lugares de España de habla catalana.

Espero haberte ayudado, un saludo!


----------



## ilya

Conozco bastante bien la expresión "Voy a plegar" en el sentido de "terminar de trabajar", y por supuesto forma parte del castellano, aunque quizás en el sur sea menos extendido (pirarse o rajarse no es exactamente lo mismo, porque sólo significa "irse de un lugar", mientras que "plegar" es específicamente, en este contexto, "terminar de trabajar"). Quizás por ser de Cádiz, ciudad marinera, siempre he pensado que viene de "plegar las velas", lo que hacen los pescadores al final de la jornada cuando llegan con el barco a puerto.


----------



## gato radioso

ilya said:


> Conozco bastante bien la expresión "Voy a plegar" en el sentido de "terminar de trabajar", y por supuesto forma parte del castellano, aunque quizás en el sur sea menos extendido (pirarse o rajarse no es exactamente lo mismo, porque sólo significa "irse de un lugar", mientras que "plegar" es específicamente, en este contexto, "terminar de trabajar"). Quizás por ser de Cádiz, ciudad marinera, siempre he pensado que viene de "plegar las velas", lo que hacen los pescadores al final de la jornada cuando llegan con el barco a puerto.



En el sur no se dice "plegar" normalmente, aunque se entiende perfectamente.
Estoy de acuerdo que debe ser un préstamo del catalán, al igual que el caso de conjugar el verbo impersonal "haber", ya que en toda el área catalanoparlante se usa mucho.
Al menos en el sur, "pirarse" es marcharse, pero generalmente se usa con el matiz de marchar precipitadamente, con prisa.


----------



## Joulia

Pienso que se puede referir a plegar el toldo o la tienda. En Chile he escuchado "voy a cerrar el negocio (store)" .


----------



## Prital

Nunca he escuchado plegar en ese sentido


----------

